# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Một ngày đến với xuân liên

## BaHoang

Tỉnh  giấc lúc 3 giờ sáng, vì nghe tiếng mưa “lộp bộp” ngoài hiên. Đang mở cửa sổ xem tình hình mưa gió thế nào thì điện thoại đổ chuông:

- Anh ơi, mưa thế này có đi không để em làm đồ ăn? Chỗ em mưa to lắm… - Một cậu trong đoàn phụ trách đồ ăn cho đoàn gọi điện.

Dự báo thời tiết nói, sáng nay không khí lạnh về và có thể gây mưa. Gọi điện lên Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Xuân Liên thì được biết trên đó trời vẫn không mưa. Vậy là mưa dông theo từng khu vực chứ không mưa trên diện rộng.

- Em cứ làm đi, nếu mưa không đi được thì cả đoàn tập trung liên hoan.

5 giờ sáng, mưa đã tạnh và có thể lên đường.
------------

6 giờ sáng, xác nhận lại lần cuối với Khu BTTN Xuân Liên, thì nhận được thông tin, tại Xuân Liên trời bắt đầu mưa to, đường đi trong rừng vốn đã khó khăn khi trời nắng, khi có mưa xuống đường sẽ rất trơn thêm vào đó là muỗi và vắt sẽ nhiều hơn. Nhưng nghĩ  _"mỗi loại thời tiết sẽ có những điều hay riêng"_. Lên đường.

Đến trụ sở Ban quản lý khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Xuân Liên thì mưa tạnh. Đón đoàn chúng tôi là anh Hoàng Xuân Bá, người tôi đã liên hệ để thống nhất có chuyến đi này. Trong khi đợi anh Lê Đông, người sẽ cùng với anh Bá làm dẫn đường và hướng dẫn chung tôi cho chuyến đi này, đoàn tranh thu chụp ảnh tại Ban Quản lý khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Xuân Liên.



09g05 đoàn bắt đầu lên thuyền, trời bắt đầu hửng nắng, mây mù bắt đầu tan, khung cảnh trên hồ làm cho các thành viên thêm phấn khích. 



Điểm dừng chân đầu tiên là trạm kiểm lầm Sông Khao, điểm bắt buộc đoàn phải đi qua báo cáo trước khi đi sâu vào khu bảo tồn. Quảng đường chừng 8km từ bến đến trạm kiểm lầm Sông Khao thuyền chở chúng tôi đi mất chừng một tiếng đồng hồ, đó cũng là thời gian cho các thành viên ngắm cảnh, cũng như chụp ảnh lưu niệm. Tranh thủ thời gian này khi nói chuyện với hai người dẫn đường để được biết thêm về công việc của các anh.

Khu BTTN Xuân Liên được thành lập từ năm 1999, nhằm bảo vệ và duy trì tính đa dạng sinh học, các nguồn tài nguyên thiên nhiên, kết hợp với việc bảo vệ các tài nguyên văn hoá trong vùng. Công việc đó luôn là bài toán khó cho tất cả các khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên chứ không chỉ riêng ở Xuân Liên. Việc cấm khai thác gỗ, thức ăn phục vụ đời sống thường ngày của người dân sống trong khu bảo tồn thật sự khó, vì đó đã là cuộc sống của họ nhiều đời nay. Việc tách cuộc sống ra khỏi rừng đồng nghĩa với việc phải tạo cho họ một nguồn thu nhập mới, nhưng con đường mới,…

Khu bảo tồn cùng với sự giúp đỡ của các tổ chức nước ngoài, cũng đã xây dựng và đưa vào thực hiện các dự án như: Trồng rừng tập trung 6.326,02ha; trồng cây phân tán 0,4 triệu cây; bảo vệ, chăm sóc và khai thác hợp lý 9.591,5 ha rừng tự nhiên; phát triển lợn Cỏ, lợn Lòi; nhân rộng 100 đàn ong mật, trồng một số loài dược liệu dưới tán rừng …  Và sắp tới sẽ đưa dự án du lịch cộng đồng về với các thôn bản. Đây được coi là một giải pháp, cho việc bảo tồn và phát triển, không những có thể nâng cao đời sống của nhân dân trong vùng qua các dịch vụ du lịch sinh thái, đồng thời giúp người dân và những du khách đến đây hiểu thêm về các giá trị từ thiên nhiên và việc bảo tồn nó.
--------------------

Trở lại với chuyên đi, hồ Cửa Đạt khi được hoàn thành năm 2009 đã tạo một một hồ chứa với diện tích mặt nước rộng 30,8 km2, dung tích 1.450 triệu m3, nhấn chìm trong lòng nó viết bao nhiều cây rừng. Ngày chúng tôi đi, do lo sợ cơn bão số 8 đổ bộ vào, BQL hồ đã có kế hoạch xả nước làm cho mức nước hạ xuống hơn 3m, đồng thời làm lộ diện rất nhiều cây rừng đã ngâm mình dưới lòng hồ bao năm.



Theo anh Bá kể lại, vào múa khô, thủy chế của hồ xuống thấp, có thể gặp được nhiều thân cây to nằm dưới lòng hồ. Những điểm thụ vị này lại cũng là những khó khăn trong việc di chuyển bằng thuyền đến điểm bắt đầu đi bộ của chúng tôi. Những thân, cành cây bị nước nhấn chìm dưới lòng hồ tạo thành "ma trận" có thể phá hỏng bất kỳ chiếc chân vịt nào của thuyền đi qua nó. Phải là người lái thuyền có kinh nghiệm mới có thể vượt qua "ma trận" này.

Điểm đến của chúng tôi là dòng suối Hón Yên, xuất phát từ lưng chừng đỉnh Pù Gió với độ cao hơn 1600m đổ xuống. Vào một ngày đẹp trời đi thuyền trên hồ có thể nhìn thầy dòng suối này như đổ xuống từ chân mây. Với trận mưa vừa tạnh, trời có sáng hơn nhưng những dải mây đen vẫn nằm ngang chừng núi ngăn cản đoàn chúng tôi chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp đó..

Vượt qua những “ma trận” cây dưới mặt nước, cuối cùng bác lái thuyền cũng đưa chúng tôi vào đến bờ, từ đây chúng tôi bắt đầu “trekking” dọc theo dòng suối. Nhưng muốn vào được đến chân suối cần phải mở đường để đi.



Đường đi quả thật không dễ như tôi tưởng. Khi lên đây liên hệ đã nghe các anh ở BQL kể nhiều về đường đi, là đường mòn mà các anh kiểm lâm thường xuyên đi tuần tra. Trong tôi vẫn nghĩ, đây sẽ là con đường như bao cung đường “trekking” ở Pù Luông, Cúc Phương,… mà tôi đã đi qua. Thời gian này có mưa nhiều, cây rừng ven suối "mọc nhanh như phù phép". Theo anh Đông cho biết, chừng khoảng một tuần không không có người qua thì cây ven suối lại mọc lại như cũ. Vì vậy luôn phải có người có kinh nghiệm đi trước mở đường cho đoàn đi.




Đoạn đường chừng 300m mà chúng tôi mất hơn 1 giờ đồng hồ để vượt qua, sự mệt mỏi hiện lên khuôn mặt của các thành viên, nhất là những thành viên lần đầu đi “phượt”, một bữa trưa bên suối để bổ sung năng lượng cho chặng đường tiếp theo.



Chặng đường tiếp theo lại tiếp tục xuyên rừng để đi, có những đoạn tre nứa rừng già chặn hết ánh sáng, trời giữa trưa có nắng mà cảm giác như chiều muộn, khi ra khỏi mới đó mới cảm nhận hết được cái cảm giác “ánh sáng cuối đường hầm”.




Rồi đến những vách đá sâu hút với dòng nước xiết, có thành viên không dám nhìn xuống vì sợ chần mình không thể đứng vững nơi vách đá.




Sau những lần đó trượt chân, ngã suối,.. cuối cùng đoàn cũng đến được thác Sông.



Đến thác Sông cũng là lúc trời kéo mây đen và lác đác có hạt mưa. Lo lắng khi mưa xuống, nước suối lên nhanh sẽ rất khó khăn cho đoàn trong việc trở ra. Không có nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi và để ngắm thác Sông, đoàn lại chuẩn bị trở ra.

Đoàn đi lần này có đến 2/3 là các thành viên lần đầu tham gia, phần đông lại là nữ, nên việc di chuyển rất khó khăn. Với tinh thân đoàn kết cao, cùng với sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của hai anh Bá, Đông đoàn đã có thể trở ra an toàn.


Lên thuyền, trong đoàn ai cũng thấm mệt, phần đông là tranh thủ ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi.


Một số người còn lại tự thưởng cho mình một ly cà phê tự pha băng đồ tự mang theo.



---------------

Tạm biệt Xuân Liên với nhiều cảm xúc, những chia sẻ của các thành viên trên Facebook:

_“Về đến nhà rồi. Chắc tắm đẫm tinh dầu chàm nên chả có con vắt nào dám lại gần mình, chỉ có bọn kiến rừng đốt chảy cả máu 2 tay^^. Hôm nay được lội suối. Không yên ả như suối bản Hiêu. Suối chảy thật dữ dội, và thật sâu, thật sâu. Những vách đá sau mưa thật trơn, thật khó bám... Cuối cùng đoàn mình cũng chinh phục được đến đỉnh thác… Tuy vất vả nhưng cũng thật vui. Nhà mình thật đoàn kết. Đợi chờ và kéo, đỡ những đồng đội còn lại qua những đoạn mạo hiểm. Được bám mình vào một sợi dây để sệt qua đoạn dốc trơn. Đội nhà mình thật vui, thật đoàn kết và can đảm. Mong đội mình mãi luôn giữ được tinh thần này mãi mãi.... Yêu các bạn nhiều nhiều...”    -Phạm Nga-_

_“Tạm biệt Thường Xuân, tạm biệt một ngày thật nhiều cảm xúc, những cảm xúc của lần đầu đi phượt, không phải lần đầu leo núi xuyên rừng nhưng là lần đầu leo cao và đáng sợ như thế, lần đầu bị vắt cắn, lần đầu tắm suối bất đắc dĩ, và đặc biệt là những cảm xúc mà mọi người trong đoàn mang lại, nó xóa đi cảm giác ngại ngùng khi đi phượt lần đầu, không quen biết ai và khoảng cách về tuổi tác nữa, hi, cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều, và chắc chắn chị còn gắn bó với mọi người trong những chuyến đi phượt nhiều lần nữa (nếu vẫn được đón chào như lần này ), một lần nữa cảm ơn vì tất cả !”__  -Duc Coi-_

_"Vui vẻ,sự đoàn kết của mọi người trong nhóm là 2 thứ lớn nhất mà chúng tôi có được sau chuyến đi. Còn về bản thân,tôi thấy mình tự tin hơn về thể lực,về tinh thần.Sau chuyến đi,chúng tôi lại có thêm kinh nghiệm để tiếp tục phục vụ cho những hành trình tiếp theo." -Trường Choe Choét-_

_"Tôi đã đi qua nhiều nơi, khám phá nhiều cảnh đẹp nhưng chưa bao giờ có một chuyến đi đáng nhớ và nhiều cảm xúc như vậy khi lần đầu cùng gia đình Phượt đi khám phá Xuân Liên. Lần đầu tiên phượt, tôi đã gặp phải chuyến khó nhằn nhất, cả đội phải mở đường men theo triền núi cao, vực sâu thẳm để khám phá những dòng thác tuyệt đẹp từ trên cao đổ xuống giữa thiên nhiên bạt ngàn và hùng vĩ. Cuối cùng đọng lại trong tôi vẫn là vô số cung bậc cảm xúc: sợ hãi vì nguy hiểm, lo lắng vì đường mưa trơn, đau vì trượt ngã, giật đùng đùng vì vắt cắn, nhưng lại rất tuyệt khi được ở bên cạnh những người bạn đồng hành đầy nhiệt tình, đầy hài hước và sự quan tâm, tinh thần đồng đội đoàn kết, sự đam mê khám phá, và bản lĩnh của cả gia đình Phượt. Sau chuyến đi, tôi vẫn còn lâng lâng cái cảm giác bạn bè ấy, gặm nhấm cái tự hào khi mình cũng đã vượt qua tất cả thử thách khó khăn của chuyến đi một cách an toàn cùng đồng đội để có được những bức ảnh đẹp. Cảm ơn chuyến đi này đã cho tôi cơ hội khoác lên chiếc áo đỏ để tôi biết yêu quý hơn màu cờ và những vùng đất đẹp của thiên nhiên đất nước, cảm ơn đã cho tôi được gặp những người bạn mới để tôi tiếp tục có niềm vui, động lực chiến đấu với những khó khăn sắp tới trong bước ngoặt cuộc đời. Cảm ơn nhiều lắm! Hẹn gặp lại mọi người trong cuộc đồng hành sắp tới!"  -Xuka Lê-_
_..._
----------------

Chúng tôi sẽ trở lại Xuân Liên để được gặp lại những con người thân thiện, đề được cùng các anh đến rừng già với hàng ngày cây cổ thụ trên nghìn năm tuổi. Trở lại Xuân Liên để lên đỉnh Pù Gió, nơi có thể đứng trên cả biển mây, phóng tầm mắt có thể thấy thành phố quê hương cách đó đến 60km, được ngủ trên cõi thiên thai, nghe tiếng gió hát rì rào. Trở lại Xuân Liên, để được đến suối Tiên, được cắm trại bên suối để nghe tiếng thì thầm của các “nàng tiên” xuống tắm hàng đêm. Trở lại Xuân Liên, để được đến với những bản làng xa xôi mà thân thiện, những con suối, những guồng nước,…

Trên đỉnh Pù Gió.
-------------------------

Chân thành gửi lời cảm ơn đến các anh ở Ban quản lý Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Xuân Liên đã tạo điều kiện cho đoàn có một chuyến đi thú vị. Cảm ơn hai anh Bá, Đông, những người dẫn đường tận tụy đã giúp đoàn vượt qua bao khó khăn trên đường đi để có được một chuyến đi an toàn. Chúc các anh sức khỏe và công tác tốt! Hẹn gặp lại các anh trong chuyến đi tiếp theo.
--------------------------------
*Adg Trinh* – _Ghi chép từ chuyến đi đến khu BTTN Xuân Liên ngày 04/11/2012.
_--------------------------------

*Liên Hệ: Ban quản lý Khu BTTN Xuân Liên - Thường Xuân - Thanh Hóa
Email: dulichxuanlien@gmail.com
website: xuanlien.org.vn
ĐT: 0373555026
Hp: 01656059705*

----------

